# Dog Wrestling



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

My GSD is about 6 months now and is very energetic even after 2 or 3 miles of jogging or walking. I figure she gets tired of playing fetch after a while as well and doesn't have any other dogs to play with much other than when we visit some friend's dogs. We'll just be running around and rolling and wrestling and she'll sometimes get a pin on me.

Any of you wrestle with your dog? Do you think it's fine to wrestle with your dog from time to time? Or do you think, coming from a human, it's promoting aggression?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We have always wrestled with our dogs. Hubby and sons do it more than me. I am small and the dogs eventually get too big and strong for me to wrestle with anymore. I have never had a problem with aggression. They seem to know it's just play time.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wrestle with all my dogs. Some LOVE it (Mauser), some like it and some just basically tolerate me until I stop.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have never wrestled with my GSDs. IMO, I think it promotes aggression and dominance. I love playing with my dogs, but I would not like to be at their level, because I know I would be dominated. I am the owner, so I control the games, such as fetch or tug, which is close to wrestling, but without getting in their face or challenging them.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad to know that I'm not the only person wrestling with my dogs. XD My wife can't handle our puppy with wrestling nor does she want to but I find it very entertaining and a great way to burn off some energy for those rainy days.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I wrestle with mine as well and no issues.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have always wrestled with my dogs and play especially rough with my current dog who loves it. Never had any problem doing this with my dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I also wrestle with our dog (90 lb male and very pushy and confident with most everything). We have to stop every now and then as he does get VERY ramped up but it is also a great way for him to learn some self control. And he really needs to learn and practice that.

I have never seen wrestling with a dog or just playing rough to increase aggression - just realize that you are in charge and control the game and the degree of roughness that is allowed (SORT OF LIKE PLAYING TUG WITH YOUR DOG).


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

My husband plays rough and wrestles with Frodo. We have no problems in the house and he always stops when told. Same with playing tug o war games. As long as the dog knows when it is time to stop.


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

How do you wrestle exactly with your gsd. Like what's allowed biting, gnawing? Do you pick them up & playfully put them down ?? Lol I want to wrestle with my gsd but I don't want to promote any bad behaviors because he's still young


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Matt O said:


> How do you wrestle exactly with your gsd. Like what's allowed biting, gnawing? Do you pick them up & playfully put them down ?? Lol I want to wrestle with my gsd but I don't want to promote any bad behaviors because he's still young


I "manhandle" my GSD, push her around, play tug, play keep away, lift her up, etc. Lots and lots of physical contact. Lots of playful teasing. I start the game, I end the game; my terms, or it's not happening. 

I allow her to "mouth" me (many people don't allow this), but I don't allow it when she plays with anyone else (parents, friends, other dogs, etc.). She knows the limits. It's easier to simply not allow it altogether (much clearer to the dog). Similarly, playful growling (when I'm intentionally getting her worked up) is fine. 

Remember that when playing any physical games, what may be a game to you, may be rank drive in the dog. Don't let the dog "win" too often (don't be a bully, either) so it doesn't get the wrong idea about who runs things.


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

Gotcha ! Thxs, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

If you've got a young pup (as in your avatar), take it easy with it. But de-sensitizing the dog to being touched/grabbed/pulled on absolutely every part of the body is a good thing to start young. You don't want the dog reacting poorly to being touched/grabbed, as many children (and even some adults) will unintentionally do that.


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

Lol whoops he's 4months now. That pic in my avy is 6-7weeks, but thanks for the advice. I'm mostly worried about accidentally getting bit. He knows not to bite but he plays with his mouth open so as he's swinging his mouth left & right if my hand gets in there with those sharp teeth my first reaction is to pull out lol. Which may cause bleeding. Which isn't his fault. So I was curious to see how exactly everyone wrestled with there gsd.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Four months is still in the "landshark" phase, so the biting will last a while longer. You'll need to teach him what's acceptable and what's not. Don't worry about getting bit. He's your dog, and if you have anything resembling a good relationship he'll never ever consider intentionally biting you. Accidental scratches will happen, but you'll survive


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok gotcha, and hahah yeah it's accidental never intentional


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I wrestled with Ky from the time she was a puppy ... and I still wrestle with her. 

Be prepared at the puppy stage for the accidental bite or 20 while they LEARN bite inhibition and rules of play. 

By the time Ky was about 6-7 months we had it down pat, but I will admit the training months were very hard on my hands and arms some days!!!!

Now, it's a huge game, and I also chase her (when I catch her, I get to "pin" her down) and sometimes when I grab her she simply drops to the ground, rolls over and puts all four legs in the air - pretty funny to watch! Especially when I turn to go the other way and she comes flying past me!

There's no fear, no aggression, no dominance, it's all FUN ... (with the "safe" commands in there to keep it fun!)

Have a blast with your puppy!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I never have or will wrestle with my dogs. I cannot play like they do and don't have the talent for the subtle signs that they have to keep things under control. I want to prevent miscommunications between them and me.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I never have or will wrestle with my dogs. I cannot play like they do and don't have the talent for the subtle signs that they have to keep things under control. I want to prevent miscommunications between them and me.


I frequently interrupt my dog's play (whether it's wrestling with me, playing fetch, or running around with other dogs) and give obedience commands before play is resumed. Make her "earn" the next bit of play time. 

I like to think it keeps the dog in the right state of mind (always paying attention to the handler and being ready to do as told).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Matt O said:


> Ok gotcha, and hahah yeah it's accidental never intentional


I doubt the "accidental" part of it. They know perfectly well what they can get away with or not. They don't "accidentally" scratch or bite their teacher dog


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I doubt the "accidental" part of it. They know perfectly well what they can get away with or not. They don't "accidentally" scratch or bite their teacher dog


At 3-4 months old, when they are puppies, yes, I believe it's accidental - they are learning ... just like when they are rough housing with another puppy and bite too hard, that pup yips and the other one backs off ...


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

Progress its went well so far. He's learning his limits ! Thanks all


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I remember the first time my pup (roughly 3 months old then) bit a little hard while wrestling and drew blood. I didn't even notice it but rosko did. He seen it smelled it then went and lay down about 10 feet from me sulking. I had to convince him that it was alright. Now at 4 1/2 months if he does get mouthy while wrestling its just as gentle as a pup licking your arm. They learn whats ok and whats not.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, I think there are accidents even when they are adults. Not often, mind you, if there is an "accident" every week, it's not really an accident. I think Newlie has maybe got me two or three time in almost three years. One time, he was trying to grab a ball that was bouncing too close to the back of my leg and caught me with a tooth. And several times, once just recently, he tried to grab ball out of my hands and got my hand instead. He gets into trouble if he does this now, not because of the nip which wasn't deliberate, just the result of over excitement, but for trying to grab things out of my hands which is a no-no with me. None of this has ever amounted to anything, a scratch, a bruise, a couple of tiny puncture marks, nothing serious.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

yuriy said:


> Four months is still in the "landshark" phase, so the biting will last a while longer. You'll need to teach him what's acceptable and what's not. Don't worry about getting bit. He's your dog, and if you have anything resembling a good relationship he'll never ever consider intentionally biting you. Accidental scratches will happen, but you'll survive


I agree. Look at how their minds and bodies are changing so rapidly the first 15 mos or so. They are not "delicate creatures" they need to tune down with us at the same time their hearts and zest for life are soaring. We will incur a few bumps and bruises along the way. One fresh tube of neosporin, one fresh bottle of hydrogen peroxide and a good attitude. We've always had the occasional bumps and bruises in life - this is no exception. When you get established routine and harmony - suddenly one day - it's over and then, you know what - you'll miss the puppy days of unpredictability!


----------

